# Is Nikon a bankrupt?



## BagrovMichael (Aug 15, 2017)

I found news that Nikon will be a bankrupt in the future. 
Is it true?
PS
Sorry for my English.


----------



## BagrovMichael (Aug 15, 2017)

Is Nikon failing? (video by Tony Northrup) | Nikon Rumors


----------



## Designer (Aug 15, 2017)

BagrovMichael said:


> I found news that Nikon will be a bankrupt in the future.
> Is it true?


Rumors are worth exactly what you paid for them.  

I hope Nikon will be in business for a long time, and my faith in that company is strong enough that I don't think they will go broke anytime soon.  

They do have success in certain fields, but they need to recognize which fields those are, and trim (cancel) the areas in which they do not do well.  That might be a very tall order for Nikon which is known for its very rigid organization, and tight-lipped public relations.  

Many people (Thom Hogan, are you here?) have offered unsolicited advice on how to run a major consumer-products company, but Nikon has steadfastly resisted any effort to save the company from themselves.  This is not to say that Nikon might someday clean out the dead wood and focus on only their good stuff, but who really knows?  

For now, I say don't believe all the doom-sayers until we have more evidence.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 15, 2017)

Thom Hogan has been saying that Nikon will soon be out of business for the last 10 years becasue they arent listening to his business advice. 
meanwhile, nikon keeps making cameras and lenses, and Thom keeps using them. 

there is this logical fallacy that some people seem to believe that if a company is a certain size, they are too big to fail.
any company can fail, and sometimes even the biggest of companies simply run their course. 
maybe they cant adapt to market conditions, maybe market conditions simply move past their products capabilities... 

its easy to sit behind a computer and blog about how these companies should be doing things differently, and how better things would be if they would only listen to you... its obviously not quite as easy to start a manufacturing company complete with research and development and turn it into a multi national, multi billion dollar industry leading business. 

with their obviously superior business and camera engineering knowledge, it seems like Thom and Tony would be better off starting their own camera company and putting both nikon _*and*_ canon out of business. they both obviously think they are better equiped to run the company, research and develop the products, advertise, AND anticipate public demand better than the entire Nikon team.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 15, 2017)

At the rate they are going, they may end up bankrupt, but that's beside the current point.


----------



## Designer (Aug 15, 2017)

I can't imagine Nikon has a lot of debt, probably none, actually, but the overhead has go to be significant, so if they lose more money, maybe they will start trimming the fat.  

Note to Nikon: Use extreme caution when trimming fat; you can cut too close to the bone and lose valuable muscle.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 15, 2017)

Designer said:


> I can't imagine Nikon has a lot of debt, probably none, actually, but the overhead has go to be significant, so if they lose more money, maybe they will start trimming the fat.
> 
> Note to Nikon: Use extreme caution when trimming fat; you can cut too close to the bone and lose valuable muscle.


Actually Nikon does maintain commercial bond debt.  This is normal for large companies, similar to keeping an open credit with a bank to cover expenses until revenue cycles through.

But Nikon's debt rating is low ..or high ... well, it's GOOD.  So I wouldn't worry there at 1.7% and less at an A+ rating.
Coca-Cola's bond debt rating is BBB+ which is a good 7.5-9.0% annual interest rates.  I nearly bought a batch the other month.  That's more than my credit card!!
Ford Motor Co has one up at 7.7%
and Amazon has a 7.8B debt, AA- which is probably 2.5%ish

Pretty good comparatively


----------



## cgw (Aug 15, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> Thom Hogan has been saying that Nikon will soon be out of business for the last 10 years becasue they arent listening to his business advice.
> meanwhile, nikon keeps making cameras and lenses, and Thom keeps using them.
> 
> there is this logical fallacy that some people seem to believe that if a company is a certain size, they are too big to fail.
> ...



Hogan just reports and aggregates the quarterly and annual report data. Don't like his analysis? Publish your own.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 15, 2017)

cgw said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Thom Hogan has been saying that Nikon will soon be out of business for the last 10 years becasue they arent listening to his business advice.
> ...



uh no..
Hogan rambles on about how crappy nikon is and how they arent listening to the any of their customers and how they are going out of business soon if they dont change how they do business. 
i dont need to publish an analysis because im not ranting like a lunatic about how badly a company is doing that I continually invest in.  

on second thought... your right. 
i WILL publish my own analysis. 
here it is....
my official analysis of Nikon. 


_*Nikon is doing well enough to keep making new stuff. buy with confidence folks.  *_


There it is. and yes, you can quote me on that.


----------



## fmw (Aug 15, 2017)

BagrovMichael said:


> I found news that Nikon will be a bankrupt in the future.
> Is it true?
> PS
> Sorry for my English.


This has been going around for a couple of years.  I doubt it.


----------



## cgw (Aug 15, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Hmmm. Informed discussion or fact-free blather? Wonder what gets read most? He's still Thom Hogan and you're not. Not hard to tell the difference.

Just ask anyone on the sharp end of Nikon's issues--the retail camera business--about how well the brand is doing.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 15, 2017)

cgw said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...


Nikon cant be doing too badly....thom is still using their gear.

And why is not being thom a bad thing?
Your not Hogan either.....or _*are*_ you?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 15, 2017)

Braineack said:


> At the rate they are going, they may end up bankrupt, but that's beside the current point.



true, rapidly declining sales for both Nikon and Canon DSLR's  .... and mirrorless cameras gaining market share
 along with all those cell phones !
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2017)

About time to cut the mirrorless sh!+ you keep smearing all over...it's starting to stink...


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 16, 2017)

No doubt loosing Sendai factory hurt them.  But they would sell out / be acquired before closing the doors.  I have no worries about staying with Nikon.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2017)

I've been a Nikon customer and shooter for 34 years now...a little over one-third of the company's total lifespan.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 16, 2017)

BagrovMichael said:


> I found news that Nikon will be a bankrupt in the future.
> Is it true?
> PS
> Sorry for my English.



Toshiba went bankrupt a few years ago, they still make computers and nuclear power plants though.

Maybe one arm of Nikon is in trouble but they make a bunch of stuff for many different sectors.

As for the dude Tom Hogan he makes a living out of creating rumours.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 16, 2017)

cgw said:
			
		

> Hogan just reports and aggregates the quarterly and annual report data. Don't like his analysis? Publish your own.



Hilariously inaccurate! Thom Hogan does much,much more than "just reports" and aggregates sales data...he continually harps on Nikon's product lines, company policies, and company strategies, and he constantly_ inserts his personal opinion_ on every single thing that HE thinks Nikon has done or does incorrectly, and he constantly offers up free, unsolicted advice on how to run the World's Second Largest Camera Company...and he continually presents himself as the Savior of Nikon If They Would Only Just Listen To Me, Thom Hogan.

I have zero idea where you come up with comments like the above...that he "*just reports*"...sorry, but no, he does muuuuch more than reports: he *contiunually editorializes*,and sets himself up as the Expert, and Nikon is the Idiot Corporation That Does Not Listen To Thom Hogan.

As Pixmedic asks about, I too often wonder sometimes if you are indeed, Thom Hogan, cgw.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 17, 2017)

Everyone keeps saying DSLRs are declining in sales and you know that's probably true but you have to remember, DSLRs have been available for years now. They are well thought out at this point, they've had mostly all the kinks worked out. They are built to last, they are tough cameras with high quality images sensors and LOTS of lenses available. People don't have a reason to upgrade to the next model unless they require some fancy new feature so people don't buy the next model every time. Most photographers I know use a 5 year plan for their DSLR bodies.

I've seen next generation of a mirrorless camera model come out within a year or just after a year of the previous model and people run right out and buy it because there is some sort of significant difference between the new and the previous model that was worth it.

Mirrorless is still new and still are having the kinks worked out. The same thing happened when DSLRs were new.

I don't see Nikon going anywhere anytime soon. I fell in that hole a while ago and I stopped worrying about it and just went on with shooting.

Just get out and keep shooting.


----------



## cgw (Aug 17, 2017)

Derrel said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Malarkey. Data is data. Hogan just parses the data and comments. What's troubling and amusing by turns about your jabs is that kicking Hogan doesn't invalidate the numbers in Nikon's quarterly/annual reports.Whether Nikon listens to Thom's "advice" is immaterial.  How would you view Nikon's health based on the same data Hogan studies? Hogan's opinion isn't gospel. It's opinion. The Hogan hate-on seems a bit pointless, especially since there's never any evidence of how your take on the Nikon numbers would differ from his. Short of that, I'm just seeing out-gassing and ranting. Tiresome. Not a bone worth chewing any longer, Derrel. Not worthy of you, either.


----------



## Solarflare (Aug 18, 2017)

I think Nikon is doing many errors right now - D3400, D5600, D7500, D5, AF-S 105mm f1.4, AF-S 24-70mm f2.8 VR, AF-S 300mm f4 FL VR, SB5000 are all inferior to their predecessors, some of them massively so. The whole idea of the AF-P lenses is very stupid, any lens with VR should have a switch to turn it off, thats just basic common sense.

On the other hand the D810 is still the king, without real competition from anyone(1), and theres already a successor on the way. Theres many other really good recent products - D500, AF-S 200-500mm f5.6 VR, AF-S 20mm f1.8, AF-S 24mm f1.8 come to mind.

The core problem of Nikon however is the same as it was once of Pentax (who indeed have been sold in the end and are currently owned by Ricoh): they are too specialized into photography alone.

That means when their market fails for a while, they have no other markets for compensation to keep the company afloat. Right now the photography market is in a bad shape in general.

While for example Canon is also invested in video and printers. Both of which go very well with photography, too.

Ricoh who currently suffers from Pentax is also faring pretty awful in that area right now, but they have enough other business to compensate.



(1) The Canon 5Ds is a solid product, but the performance isnt there; its basically an ISO 100 camera. The Sony A7r2 has the performance, but its a very poor product otherwise. The Pentax K1 is the toughest competition thanks to its multishot tech. The sensor however is the older one from the D800 and the lens selection is good, but spartanic.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 18, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> I think Nikon is doing many errors right now - D3400, D5600, D7500, D5, AF-S 105mm f1.4, AF-S 24-70mm f2.8 VR, AF-S 300mm f4 FL VR, SB5000 are all inferior to their predecessors, some of them massively so. The whole idea of the AF-P lenses is very stupid, any lens with VR should have a switch to turn it off, thats just basic common sense.
> 
> On the other hand the D810 is still the king, without real competition from anyone(1), and theres already a successor on the way. Theres many other really good recent products - D500, AF-S 200-500mm f5.6 VR, AF-S 20mm f1.8, AF-S 24mm f1.8 come to mind.
> 
> ...



Love the 20 1.8G!


----------



## Designer (Aug 18, 2017)

In case anyone missed this, here it is again.  



Solarflare said:


> I think Nikon is doing many errors right now - D3400, D5600, D7500, D5, AF-S 105mm f1.4, AF-S 24-70mm f2.8 VR, AF-S 300mm f4 FL VR, SB5000 are all inferior to their predecessors, some of them massively so. The whole idea of the AF-P lenses is very stupid, any lens with VR should have a switch to turn it off, thats just basic common sense..


----------



## nerwin (Aug 18, 2017)

Well the new FX 70-300 VR has a switch to turn off VR and that's an AF-P lens.

So I don't think its right to say EVERY AF-P lens will not have a physical switch to disable VR.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 18, 2017)

BagrovMichael said:


> I found news that Nikon will be a bankrupt in the future.
> Is it true?
> PS
> Sorry for my English.


No.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 18, 2017)

cgw said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...



almost as not worthy as the weekly Nikon bashing you do, yet...here we are. just an opinion though, right?


----------



## cgw (Aug 18, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



WTF? Find a new chew toy--quick!


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 18, 2017)

cgw said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...


I didnt involve you in this thread, you involved yourself. 
Nikon appears to be your chew toy, Thom is mine. Just an opinion.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgw (Aug 18, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



 Bonkers. Not sure where you're dredging this all up. Funny but I don't really care, either. Not helping the site's Alexa score, bro.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 18, 2017)

cgw said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...


Yes, and I'm sure your ramblings are doing it a world of good. and you only interjected yourself into this thread to defend thoms honor...for some reason or another. not offering anything relevant to the OP at all.  that would be post #8.  im afraid the bonkers is you.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Aug 18, 2017)

Parsing the data and reporting and then commenting... WTF???

In the context of genuine reporting, making comments in the manner he does is called editorializing. And it is inappropriate to make editorial comments when reporting news. Holding one's self up as an expert in _How to Save the World's Second Largest Camera Company, If They Would Only Listen To Me, Thom Hogan_. Ummmm...that is not "reporting"...that is editorializing.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 18, 2017)

Definition of EDITORIALIZE


----------



## cgw (Aug 19, 2017)

Hogan's screed won't help or hinder Nikon's performance. The numbers are Nikon's and their stakeholders' problem. That much we agree on. He can say whatever he likes. Don't like it? Don't read it. Simple.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 19, 2017)

cgw said:


> Hogan's screed won't help or hinder Nikon's performance. The numbers are Nikon's and their stakeholders' problem. That much we agree on. He can say whatever he likes. Don't like it? Don't read it. Simple.


How is it, you only show up on this site when Thom is mentioned, or you want to link to his screed?


----------



## Overread (Aug 19, 2017)

And I think that's enough before we get to an insane amount of - er - chewing?


----------

